# How do you deal with facial hair?



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

I have alot of hair (mostly light with a few dark coarse ones thrown in) on my chin and neck. I hate it. Ive tried waxing and never could get the super smooth results I wanted. Ive resorted to shaving and am looking for a better option. How do you manage facial hair?


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 7, 2010)

You should try waxing at a salon that carries soy based wax. it really latches onto the hair and pulls it out from the root. I get my eyebrows and lip waxed every few weeks and yes it's a total pain the pooter... but really the soy based wax is far superior and gives longer smoother results


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2010)

Years ago, I had plastic surgery on my face. since then, I get white hairs around my mouth, like a goatee. I have tried a few products but nothing works. And I can't wax as I use Retin A, all over my face including where the hairs grow.

What work's for me is shaving every 3-4 weeks. It takes only a minute and removes all the hairs. No dark, coarse hair grows in as a result of shaving btw.


----------



## mebs786 (May 7, 2010)

You could try threading...


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2010)

Well I'm a hairy "girl" and if I had my choice I'd go get either laser or electolosys.. And have them permanently removed. But that does cost $$$ otherwise you could use an epilator which is like uber plucking.. Or Veet or some chemical which tears up my face..


----------



## tinktink22 (May 7, 2010)

Do not wax your face! I have pcos so I have coarse hair on my face like a man. I use an epilator and it works wonders. I used to wax my face until some one explained how it ages your skin 10x faster. Your pulling on the skin so your losing elasticity. I can see the damage :/ But I also shave when I dont have much time. Its totally fine to do that


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 7, 2010)

Well I tried threading and am convinced more hair started growing there. So now I pluck mines.


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 7, 2010)

I have no patience for plucking. I practically have to force myself to do it. It makes my nose itch.


----------



## tinktink22 (May 7, 2010)

Ya threading will pull out tiny tiny tiny hair that can come out darker in the future :/

@Imprintwilight- Youd hate an epilator lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 7, 2010)

I wish I'd known that before I tried it, cuz seeing hair on my chin p's me right off! But at least we can warn others of the evil that is threading! lol...


----------



## perlanga (May 8, 2010)

I actually just went waxing a few hours ago!!!

I have a hormonal imbalance and it grows quite a bit on my cheeks and chin area. The worst part is that my hair is jet black, so it's very noticible. I used to wax it myself, but I got major irritation. I go get it waxed professionally and I love it. I get super smooth skin for a month.

I would suggest that you try a salon, if not then an epilator, which last as long but I think hurts much more.


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I tried threading and am convinced more hair started growing there. So now I pluck mines. ??? Threading is just plucking but multiple hairs instead of just 1 at a time. I prefer threading. It's faster and less painful. I've not had anything grow back thicker or darker.


----------



## LadyM (May 8, 2010)

I use my tweezer for everything! lol but for my lip hair I have this thing that my mom brought back from Iran for me. It's like tweezing your hair, but at a much faster paste. I wish I could somehow find it here for my friends


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2010)

Same here, tweezers ! You can also try "bleaching" your hair with hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Same here, tweezers ! You can also try "bleaching" your hair with hydrogen peroxide. Doesn't that make you itch? I know any drop of hydrogen peroxide on my skin will make me itch like mad! It'll also depend on the base colour of your hair. If I use HP on my hair, it'll turn orange.


----------



## perlanga (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Doesn't that make you itch? I know any drop of hydrogen peroxide on my skin will make me itch like mad! It'll also depend on the base colour of your hair. If I use HP on my hair, it'll turn orange. I have tried bleaching, but it bleached my whole skin. I had lighter patches of skin on my cheeks for 6 months. It sucked because other people noticed it and would ask me what happened.


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have tried bleaching, but it bleached my whole skin. I had lighter patches of skin on my cheeks for 6 months. It sucked because other people noticed it and would ask me what happened. It would also depend on how much facial hair you have. I remember in high school when bleaching became popular. A friend of mine, she's greek and she had alot of facial hair. To de-emphasize the facial hair, she bleached the girl-stache. I think it only drew more attention because then she had a blonde mustache and it kinda kept drawing your eyes to that blonde caterpillar. I saw her again at our 20yr high school reunion. I guess she discovered hair removal. Good thing and she looked fantastic! I thread or I shave but I don't have too much facial hair, just at the corners of my mouth.


----------



## Galia (May 10, 2010)

A very interesting article on BeautyBrains Blog about the Licorce Root Extract and unwanted hair:

Unwanted Hair? Try Licorice!


----------



## magosienne (May 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Doesn't that make you itch? I know any drop of hydrogen peroxide on my skin will make me itch like mad! It'll also depend on the base colour of your hair. If I use HP on my hair, it'll turn orange. Lol, yes a bit, i don't use it too often because all it does for my hair (sadly) is lighten it.


----------



## brewgrl (May 10, 2010)

omg... i do everything under the book... i thread above my eyes, tweeze below... and once or twice a year, i go in to have mybrows waxed and trimmed for shape maintenance

upper lip, I almost always shave (so bad), because I have REALLY sensitive skin that scars and breaks out easily above my lip, and thats the painless method my upper lip can handle.


----------



## perlanga (May 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It would also depend on how much facial hair you have. I remember in high school when bleaching became popular. A friend of mine, she's greek and she had alot of facial hair. To de-emphasize the facial hair, she bleached the girl-stache. I think it only drew more attention because then she had a blonde mustache and it kinda kept drawing your eyes to that blonde caterpillar. I saw her again at our 20yr high school reunion. I guess she discovered hair removal. Good thing and she looked fantastic! I thread or I shave but I don't have too much facial hair, just at the corners of my mouth.

yea I would say that my hair was definitely less noticeable when I bleached it. I have lots of black hair on my cheeks, but it's peachfuzz, so it's not too bushy. The other odd thing about bleaching is that IDK if this is normal, but my hair would stay blonde for a month or so then return to black! I thought bleaching was permanent, either that or my hair fell off and new hair grew in it'a place.


----------



## Olivia23 (May 14, 2010)

I use a little coil springy thing that you roll up and down your face and it catches the little hair and pulls them out. It does not hurt that bad, but the most sensitive part is my upper lip, and I do have a hard time trying to get at the corners of my mouth for some reason. This is the link to Amazon where I ordered it from:Amazon.com: Rem Spring Facial Hair Remover - Fast And Easy with BONUS 8x Compact Mirror &amp; Tweezer: Beauty.

I really like this. I know on Amazon it only has 3 ratings, but it works good for me. I don't like waxing and this is so much easier.


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea I would say that my hair was definitely less noticeable when I bleached it. I have lots of black hair on my cheeks, but it's peachfuzz, so it's not too bushy. The other odd thing about bleaching is that IDK if this is normal, but my hair would stay blonde for a month or so then return to black! I thought bleaching was permanent, either that or my hair fell off and new hair grew in it'a place. Thats great it works for you. I was talking about a full stache tho. She may not have seen it when she looked directly into the mirror but when light catches it at a certain direction, boy! It was thick! I've also seen women with full beards and they don't do anything at all with it. I had to avert my eyes to keep from staring.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 14, 2010)

I love epicare and have tried all the other ways to get rid of facial hair.

I use it maybe once a week and as long as you keep up with it, it does great work.

Epicare Face Threading Tool | Epicare Facial Hair Removal Tool

It's kind of addicting




The first time you use it, it does pull a bit, but no red abrasion marks and it's just a quick pull.

Then, from there on, it works great. I haven't used it in the bikini area, but for facial hair...this is good!


----------



## Ayesha8 (May 17, 2010)

Well i have tried threading, it works on my upper lip and chin etc but it irritated my skin really badly the first time but your skin gets used to it. Get it done from a salon or i am thinking of getting laser hair removal done on my upper lip as i have a dark shadow i have to cover up with make up! Its very annoying! I also get 'peach fuzz' on my cheeks and i tried threading and tweezing that area but OMG i had a really bad break out and never again will i do that!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (May 18, 2010)

I get hair on my cheek bones for some reason, but I just use the Nair facial cream. it works pretty good....


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried an eyebrow shaver? I buy similar ones at my fave dollarstore. I don't have to pluck the stray brow hairs anymore.


----------



## Karen85 (May 20, 2010)

Try laser surgery,there are lots of surgical procedure though but if other self treatment wont work,its time to consult the expert


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2010)

"Has anyone tried an eyebrow shaver? I buy similar ones at my fave dollarstore. I don't have to pluck the stray brow hairs anymore."

It looks like an old fashioned straight razor, but with more precision to get to smaller angles on the face. Interesting.


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Has anyone tried an eyebrow shaver? I buy similar ones at my fave dollarstore. I don't have to pluck the stray brow hairs anymore."
It looks like an old fashioned straight razor, but with more precision to get to smaller angles on the face. Interesting.

me thinks it works great! No more accidentally overplucking!


----------



## Aib2iy5j (May 21, 2010)

I have the same problem, thanks everyone!


----------



## Sweetness13218 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am very very hairy I get sideburns and the upper lip and my hair is dark and its very hard to hide! I have tried shaving, nair, the electrolysis waxing im pretty sure everything there is! I just got a new product from Avon by skin so soft. It is a hair removal cream and it was amazing ill never use anything else again. It has a special cream for your face, body,and for the bikini line! it also is available for sensitive skin! It is also very affordable!!! If anyone is interested message me I tried posting the link on here but i dont have enough posts! I hope this helps I know how you feel and I wish you the best!


----------



## sandrawall (Sep 22, 2010)

There are facial fairness bleaches which bleach the facial hair and matches to skin tone. Here are types of creams like oxy bleaching cream and fem herbal and fairness creams in flavors. I use fem pink. I buy online at International Drug Mart

You can find more details on these creams at International Drug Mart's blog post.


----------



## Andi (Sep 22, 2010)

I use a cheap (about $3 from ebay I think) version of the Epicare (there are other names for it as well) stick. It pulls out multiple hairs at once, so itÂ´s comparable to threading I guess. I donÂ´t have to see what IÂ´m doing, so I can remove the hairs sitting in front of the TV. And after the 2nd or 3rd time itÂ´s not all that painful anymore

I have blond hairs about my top lip, which bother me when I cover that area with foundation, cause they stick out more then.


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 22, 2010)

I pluck any of the coarse hair daily, sometimes 2x per day. At night, while watching tv, I will often just feel around my chin and pluck what I can feel. I also repeat in the morning before applying makeup, but I look in a mirror to make sure I got them all. I follow that up with a dry shave which removes any fine hairs and also exfoliates a bit. I tend to keep tweezers everywhere because I hate knowing I have a hair sticking out. I also make sure to keep a pair in my desk for anything I might feel at work, and a pair in my car because sometimes I will see something in the sunlight that I didn't see in the house. Only pluck in the car if no one is around and car is stopped.


----------



## doramide7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Imprintwilight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no patience for plucking. I practically have to force myself to do it. It makes my nose itch. Ya threading will pull out tiny tiny tiny hair that can come out darker in the future :/
@Imprintwilight- Youd hate an epilator lol


----------



## jewele (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel like I have a lot of hair on my lower cheeks, I'm just so scared to remove it. I don't want it growing back darker and looking like I have a beard. I have no idea how to remove it, can't decide if I should have it waxed, use a cream remover, or threading. I hope more of you share your experiences with this, I need help.


----------



## leighlee (Oct 9, 2010)

My roommate who is African American uses this stuff called Magic Razorless Cream Shave &amp; she buys it from Walmart. She says her boyfriend uses it on his head because he sports the totally smooth bald look. She has PCOS and suffers from the excess hair. She has been using this stuff on her face since college and it works really good! She figured if it could get his head nice &amp; smooth &amp; bald, it should work GREAT for her! And it's a whole lot cheeper than that Vaniqua her Dr. perscribed that didn't work for her. I believe there are two kinds, but the one she buys is for the "Bald Head" look.

On another note... I have used this "Down Below" and it does the trick, you will be "Super Smooth" for weeks!!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 9, 2010)

Ugh!! Facial hair is the devil! Sometimes I think I'm part bear because I have so much!





I've done everything from shaving, waxing, plucking, cream removers and elip...whatever it's called! Guess I'll have to keep doing these until I have enough money for laser hair removal.


----------



## GlamourGuru (Oct 9, 2010)

Unfortunately I too have no answer. My facial hair started during my pregnancy with my first born and it has never stopped. I pretty much shave my chin and sideburns like a man. It is horrible. Of course I have always been a hairy monster so I never really freaked out about it. But it is troublesome and painful. Nothing gets rid of it! I even carry a razor in my purse and WILL shave in the mirror once I get into the car if I have forgotten to do so. Really not a pretty sight.

Check out amazing products for your makeup needs:

http://astore.amazon.com/lusciouslipsandmakeup-20


----------



## GlamourGuru (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll try this!


----------



## AfghanDK (Oct 23, 2010)

omg. i have the same problem, i have so much facial hair. I thread my upperlip like evry day and pluck my eyebrows almost evryday, i shave the space between my eyebrow and i really dont know what to do about it cuz  im tired of threading and plucking evry day, is there other fast way i can do it? im 15


----------



## blackbird668 (Oct 24, 2010)

I used to wax years ago, but now I can manage with just plucking with tweezers.

What I don't get is how those stupid hairs go from not being there at all one day

to being long &amp; standing straight out the next day!!  I see them and wonder how

on earth I missed seeing them the day before??


----------



## imonabhaute (Oct 24, 2010)

I had Laser Hair Removal (LightSheer laser) on my face, arms, armpits, bikini area and legs.  It was pricey, but worth it.  I had some stragglers that Electrolysis had to take care of, but it was permanent (at least for the last 4 years it has been) and my skin looks fantastic(no roughness or discoloration or anything from hair removal).  I didn't have much hair at all, but my mom's advice in regards to cosmetic procedures was do it earlier in life and enjoy the benefits for longer.  She got hair removal in her late 30s and said she wished she'd done it in her teens and twenties (like I did, 18 - 20).


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Dec 23, 2010)

Electrolysis is pretty effective for facial hair removal. Electrolysis destroys the hair follicle, making it much less likely for the hair to grow back. With electrolysis, the hair isn't removed permanently, and you'll have to get it done in multiple treatments. Electrolysis is also more expensive so that's a thing to consider. One step up from electrolysis is laser hair removal, which is more expensive. It needs to be done by a licensed professional and also takes up a lot of time.


----------



## Berialle (Dec 23, 2010)

I use an epispring, the REM Spring. It's pretty much a coiled spring that you roll across your face in a bent U shape. It catches a bunch of hairs in between the coils and pulls them out as you go. Yes, it's pretty painful, but my hair doesn't grow back as thick (it seems) and you get more used to the pain as you go.


----------



## NocturnalAdikt9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Which epilator do you use, if you don't mind me asking? I have PCOS too and hair removal is a bia---the hairs are extremely coarse and thick! Retin A is a must for me at night and Philosophy's microdelivery cleanser at least four times a week in the shower....----really helps with freeing the ingrown hairs or hairs that would otherwise go the route of being ingrown---and providing a smoother surface for makeup, but yea I totally cannot wax, it messes my skin up something vicious and I stay red for days.  Also a lot of waxers are just inexperienced and make stupid comments about the hair not coming out easily when they wax...so they just keep doing it over and over and over again, until my skin is raw for maybe the one or two hairs that will not be removed...ever heard of tweezers ma'am? Ugh. Even when you call and discuss with them prior to your appt. that you have PCOS and hair removal will not be easy because the hairs are firmly rooted and thick, they don't get it...they all say the same thing, "oh I have had to wax hairy women before, it's my job I know what I'm doing.  Don't worry haha"  However, on the legs and thighs I do every now and then because some I get lazy and I hate having to shave every day, but that ends up being what I have to do anyhow lol.....saving up for my next wax session now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YoAdrienne (Feb 7, 2013)

Waxing pulls your skin, an epilatory is very harsh for your face, and bleaching is harsh and can make it look just as noticeable. I shave, but I have to do it every day. Laser sounds best, but it's so expensive. Plucking can work but if you have a lot of hair, it will take forever. I just shave and then put on my make up on my face and neck.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 15, 2013)

I have PCOS which can cause some facial hair in inappropriate places.. I'm very self-conscious about this but it ended up being almost instantly (1-2 days) after getting it threaded or using nail that it would start coming back. My mother in law was staying at our house and I noticed she had a little electric hand razor. I asked her about it and she said it was great and she could use it in the shower or out wet/dry. I ended up getting the exact same one she has and I love it. It was about $40 and it works great. I use it on my chin hair, underarms, and legs (of course I clean it in between). 

Perhaps a long term solution would be to have lazer treatment to get rid of it. 

Oh and FYI the one I bought was the Phillips Lady Shaver. I did get it from a UK site, because my mother in law is British, so I was looking for the same one she had.. and it works great except I had to buy an adaptor to charge it, which was a pain in the neck to find.


----------



## OpheliasDream (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Karen85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Try laser surgery,there are lots of surgical procedure though but if other self treatment wont work,its time to consult the expert


 I gave myself laser IPL hair removal for Xmass    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Best gift ever.

and it was worth every penny. It`s painless and rly fast! 

That was just for facial hairs, I plan to do EVERYTHING soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I`m just lazy.


----------



## shabs (Mar 13, 2013)

Ordered this the other day to try it out. Saw someone on YouTube review it. Going to hurt. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001FXUTUM/ref=mw_dp_sim_ps2?pi=SY125


----------



## Juno22 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for this thread, ladies.  Lots of ideas and things to try.


----------



## Sugababe28 (Mar 15, 2013)

I never had facial hair until after my son was born, and slowly and surely i started to notice a darker top lip.  Like, ohhh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So i didnt know what to do with it!!  I seen my mum go through years of electrical treatments - electrolysis - thats the word, and thought i was on the slope to costly treatments to. But!! I did the lemon exfoliator (cotton pad, load up with sugar, cover with lemon juice) and where i exfoiliated my upper lip, it kind of took the hair away - like a sugar scrub i guess, and im guessing the lemons help to lighten the hair too.  So when i start to notice it, i pay a little extra attention to that area when i use the sugar/lemon scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It might not stop the problem at the root, but it does work and is cheap and easy to maintain.


----------



## OpheliasDream (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sugababe28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never had facial hair until after my son was born, and slowly and surely i started to notice a darker top lip.  Like, ohhh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So i didnt know what to do with it!!  I seen my mum go through years of electrical treatments - electrolysis - thats the word, and thought i was on the slope to costly treatments to. But!! I did the lemon exfoliator (cotton pad, load up with sugar, cover with lemon juice) and where i exfoiliated my upper lip, it kind of took the hair away - like a sugar scrub i guess, and im guessing the lemons help to lighten the hair too.  So when i start to notice it, i pay a little extra attention to that area when i use the sugar/lemon scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It might not stop the problem at the root, but it does work and is cheap and easy to maintain.


 This can happen due to early sun exposing after the treatment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my friend had the same problem..


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, Tink is right. I have PCOS also, and the Emjoy epilator works the best for me.


----------



## Quickfixhelp (Mar 21, 2013)

Have you tired the Olay balm? It's a great way to get rid of facial hair. It's so smooth and nice. You don't shave. You just apply the balm, wait for a while then you use another gadget that comes along with it and bam! Hair is gone. It's a great way and it's cheap, you can get it at drug stores like walmart. Not to mention it doesn't nick your skin, hair is gone about two-three weeks and it's better than shaving. When you shave facial hair, it grows faster and faster. Not to mention it make your pores around that area bigger. It's great. You should really try it. I encourage it. Tell me how it worked out for you!


----------



## Juno22 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Quickfixhelp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tired the Olay balm? It's a great way to get rid of facial hair. It's so smooth and nice. You don't shave. You just apply the balm, wait for a while then you use another gadget that comes along with it and bam! Hair is gone. It's a great way and it's cheap, you can get it at drug stores like walmart. Not to mention it doesn't nick your skin, hair is gone about two-three weeks and it's better than shaving. When you shave facial hair, it grows faster and faster. Not to mention it make your pores around that area bigger. It's great. You should really try it. I encourage it. Tell me how it worked out for you!


 Thanks for the review- I've been wondering about this.  Next time I go to the big city, I'll pick some up.


----------



## Elizabethhh (Mar 23, 2013)

This is really uncomfortable for any woman. 

 Fortunately i do not have this kind of problem. Where is the hair on your face? Is it thick? Thick dark hair on the cheeks and chin are often the most noticeable.


----------



## Evlin (Apr 25, 2013)

I think Waxing is the perfect way for facial hair or you can simply bleach your face.


----------



## sarahraegraham (May 4, 2013)

I'm also in the camp that now shaves with a facial razor. I've done waxing, plucking, threading, and creams. I loved the creams until last year they stopped working, so now I just shave. Have to do it everyday unfortunately, due to hormonal issues. Sucks, but it works! And I'm not willing to dish out for electrolysis just yet.


----------



## Evlin (May 14, 2013)

Treading or waxing both are the best options.


----------



## DezR (Oct 23, 2013)

try epilating! its just like tweezing but its a little machine that has like 40 little tweezers in it and it tweezes your hair out from the root, so it grows back smoother and finer. i love epilating! i used to shave my legs like every other day and now i dont have to epilate for about a week- 2 weeks! i love it! i am in school for cosmetology and ive learned that at least 24 hours after waxing or epilating you should exfoliate. just a tip. you can buy epilating machines at walmart, target, ulta.. etc. please try it its the best this ever! i even bought an epilator for my husband and instead of shaving his fave he epilates it now! At first it will sting a little just like waxing does but its totally worth it after the 2nd time you can feel it! my husband was like why had no one ever told me about this? because he rarely has to epilate his face now! he use to shave everday and his face would get razor burn and ingrown hairs and now he has super soft cheeks and only epilates once a week if anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope this helped and hope it this post wasnt all over the place! thanks for reading! 

xoxo-DezR


----------



## Milly323 (Oct 28, 2013)

if its fair , Nair :} otherwise go get it electro, it might cost a bit more, but it will vanish for life!


----------



## blondie731998 (Nov 20, 2013)

I like a few other women have PCOS.I won't put Nair on my legs, so it won't even go near my face. All Nair has ever done for me is turn me bright red and cause me painful rashes. I shave my face everyday. I hate that I have to. I use a men's electric shaver. Can't think of thr brand right now. I just got it in Oct for my bday. But I know it's a pricey one. But it works beautifully. Gives me a very close shave.


----------



## GBJunkie825 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey ladies!  I have been using Bliss waxing poetic (on eyebrows and upper lip)  for about 3 years now.  I actually have only got my eyebrows done in a salon twice in the past  3 years.  I prefer doing it myself because I know EXACTLY what I want them to look like, and salons never get it right.  I have very sensitive skin and as great as this stuff works it still leaves me with little bumps all around on my skin.  Can anyone recommend anything else they have used or know about that might work better for me?  Thanks!


----------

